# Recommend a solicitor-Cork area



## Sweets (27 Mar 2006)

Hi

I am currently experiencing enormous problems with my solicitor-I want to find a new solicitor in Cork city.  However I am worried that my existing solicitor may not hand over my files as she has delayed handing over files already for a friend of mine who engaged a new solicitor some time ago.

Can anyone out there help
Thanks
Sweets


----------



## CCOVICH (27 Mar 2006)

*Re: Recommend solicitor*

You don't say what you need the solicitor for?

If it's a house purchase, this thread may be of interest.


----------



## Lorz (28 Mar 2006)

Try Doody Solicitors, South Mall. Tel:- Séamus 021 4270053.  Found them great to deal with and was surprised by how frequently I was able to talk to the solicitor rather than secretary!


----------



## Sweets (28 Mar 2006)

Hi

Thanks for help.  In fact the problem with current solicitor arose when my partner and I began to seek clarification over a number of issues.  These included shoddy paperwork, no feedback, delay in paying cheques to various agencies on our behalf and the list goes on.  Once we continued to seek clarification on issues the solicitor told us she no longer wished to work with us.  We were quite shocked as we were offered no explanation for same.  There is also the added complication that the solicitor is the executor of my partner's mother's estate and to date my partner has no idea what is happening with a property she inherited from her mother.  We are both afraid that if we engage a new solicitor a battle will ensue between the two firms and if we go to the Law Society will we have to endure a long ordeal of waiting for answers.


----------



## Dee (29 Mar 2006)

Try Tracie Nolan in Ann L. Horgan & Co. in Blackrock. We found Tracie to be a very good solicitor & very helpful when we had to change solicitors during the purchase of our house. The staff in there that we dealt with were extremely polite & helpful.


----------



## gramlab (29 Mar 2006)

Kelly & Dullea (Finian Dullea)South Mall. Wasn't happy with solicitor for my first house and a friend reccomended this crowd. This guy couldn't do enough, was even running up and down the street to the sellers solicitor so sort things out rather than sending letters back and forth.


----------



## Ravima (29 Mar 2006)

Sweets:

If your 'problem' solicitor is in a form of more than one, then why not write to the senior partner and complain. You have nothing to lose, especially if you mention that you are considering taking the matter to the Law Society.


----------

